# Sandbridge, VA in June



## Aint2Proud (Jan 8, 2008)

We are renting a place in Sandbridge (south of VA Beach) for a week in June. I want to surf fish and kayak fish if I can. Is it worth bringing the surf gear and kayak? If I don't bring the yak, are there any kayak guides in the area? Any saltwater flyfishing to be done? Thanks for any help - never been there, but really looking forward to it!


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, yes, and not sure. Yes bring your surf gear and yes bring the kayak as the fishing at Sandbridge can be great. You will find many species available around that time. maybe even a trophy cobia. On a good day, it will be no problem to launch the yak right off the beach. There is a bait shop right at Little Island (South end of Sandbridge), but not sure of their selection, never shopped there. There is always Little Island Pier (LIP). The part I am not sure about is the kayak guide. There may be someone on the Back Bay side, but that is fresh/brackish water. I am sure one of the Sandbridge locals will chime in. Search the site and you will find lots of info. Good luck and enjoy your vacation and watch out for the sharks.


----------



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

My family rents a place ay sandbridge almost every year. the pier is great for catching spot and you can fish from the beach also. I would bring the kayak, but if you dont want to bring it you can rent them at a few different places we had rented one with our house a few times. I would fished out of it when ever i would see a school of bait fish. I would just throw a gatacha plug in the middle of the school and 9 time out of 10 would pull out a 15inch or bigger blue and once in a blue moon a spanish. There is also the back bay i have never fished that but there is some good freshwater fishing from what i have been told. you can also drive to rudee inlet from sandbridge its maybe a 20 min drive and just fish the rocks. So if i were you i would bring the surfgear, kayak and some other rods like 6 1/2 food MH bass type rods for fishing for spot off the pier, rudee inlet or in the back bay.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

If you don't bring it there's a 99% chance you'll wish you had. If you do bring it what will it hurt. There's always something around, last year was a big year at LIP due to a predominately easterly flow of wind. There have been summers when the winds blew west and for the most part the fishing sucked.
If it were me I'd bring the surf tackle and kayak and plan to fish the hand Mother Nature deals you.

my 2 cents


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Bring the yak. Just drive up to Rude and put in by the marine science buliding on your left. Its free to launch. Lots of nice fish in Rude to be had out of a Kayak. Flounder, Puppy drum, Specs. Post up a little before you get down here and if I am in town I will try to hook up with you at Rude. If you want to get a guide instead of bringing your kayak there is a great one here his name is Cory Ruth (ruthless) You can even fish Back Bay the Largemouth Bass are comming back down there. Hells Point Creek also has a launch for kayaks. Good channel cats n there some even citation size. Hope this helps.

Pat Hill


----------



## LiL Fisher (Feb 24, 2010)

u can take ur kayak to back bay


----------

